# I want to thank everyone



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I just want to thank everyone for helping each other out with questions and concerns and for sharing there experinces. I know IBS is not easy to understand and I know it is a struggle to stay on top of it and work at getting better. This is what makes a support group great. Thank you, and I hope everyone feels better.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com [This message has been edited by eric (edited 02-05-2001).]


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

And thanks to Eric, Mike and Dr. Bolen for providing this forum for us.







JeanG


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Thank you Eric! You really keep things moving on our BB. You help to make it a terrific place to be.AZ------------------If you don't have a dream, how are you gonna have a dream come true?Nellie Forbush's song in South Pacific


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks and a big thanks to Jeff, for having the most current state of the art website for us to dicuss these treatments. No other bb I know of is that far ahead with this.







Thanks Jeff!!!------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

